# B-17



## Bf109_g (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi guys. 

I'm thinking of having another sig; something like PB2002's B-17 picture, with "882nd Bomb Squadron" and "924th Bomb Group (Heavy)" on it, with the unit motto "FIRST IN, FIRST TO FIGHT" below the B-17. Hope you guys can help. 

James.


----------

